# Doing some extractor research.... :)



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm doing some research now trying to decide on an extractor...both brand and size. I figured I'd post questions I come up on here for hopefully some feedback.

First up is this: I stumbled across this message that raised a question about the Maxant 3100 series extractors:

My plastic frames seemed to fit not perfect but OK. (Pierco and Mann Lake)

The basket design is a bit tight for those really "fat" frames that are drawn out too far.

Best to use a knife to uncap and trim the really fat combs instead of the scratcher. Then they spin out fine. Don't want to put them back on the bees all uneven anyway.

I know many people run 1 less frame than max in their supers just to get drawn out "fat" honey comb. Being as the frames are paired up side by side in the Maxant 3100, has anyone else had a problem with extracting fat comb with this extractor?

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Our club had an extraction demo last weekend and used combs from nine frame supers in a Maxant 3100p. They fit fine even though the demo used a scratcher to uncap and there were deeper cells than you would see if they had been uncapped with a knife.


----------



## Creekside (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Maxant 3100h and notice that my pierco plastic frames fit a little snug compared to any of my wood frames. That wood frames drop in with ease and the pierco you have to fight with them a bit. I can't speak for Mann lakes frames yet but am going to extract a couple hundred lbs tonight and a bunch of the frames are Mann lake PF 100's. I also run 9 frames in a 10 frame box and have not had any real problems extracting fat comb. I do however use a electric uncapping knife. I must say I really like my 3100h but now I wish I got a bigger one with a motor!


----------



## Captainfester (May 1, 2012)

man Adam i wish i knew about the extraction demo.... does ur club or anyone you know rent the extractors?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, ya'll, for the info on the fit of the frames. Sounds like there's plenty room there. I've only seen the one message about the fat combs...must'ah been some really nice fat ones.  Ok, I'll strike through that concern.

I'll post again soon as another question arises. 

Ed


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I just got a Maxant 3100H. The frames fit well, but are a tight fit. Any blob of propolis on the frames can make it a bit difficult to get the frame to seat properly into the bottom of the extractor.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We have noticed the Pierco frames require the top and bottom ears on the baskets to be trimmed back 1 1/8 inch to allow for the larger side bars.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahoy Captain, I have a 2 frame Mann-Lake hand crank here in North Guilford if you want to try it. Did 8 mediums ( 20lbs) in about an hour.


----------



## Captainfester (May 1, 2012)

thanks joan, we shall see if there is any honey to extract. ill keep you in mind if we do.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I just extracted some honey on a friend's 3100H.

Fat frames were "trimmed " while pressing them down into the basket.

Mann Lake's PF-120 frames seemed to require a certain finesse to load them. They fit, but seemed to required an extra jiggle.

I belive a chain drive, or gear drive would offer less resistance than the belt drive.


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a first year beek, purchased the Maxant 3100m, all my hives have medium pierco frames. i was fortunate to be able to harvest honey this season.
The Pierco frames were a real struggle to get in, but being the mcguyver that i am i took a combination wrench ,put a screwdriver through the box end and slipped the open end over the forks that hold the frames and tweeked them outward 1/8 '' each and they slipped in like gold. took all of 5 minutes and what a beautiful extractor. I mounted it on a board with coaster wheels and even when loaded unevenly it bearly moved and did a great job extracting, a real solid unit i would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a extractor.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Maxants website literature regarding the 20 frame extractor clearly states that it will load wood or plastic frames without modification. Does this just modification issue apply to just their Model 3100 or the 20 frame model as well? I ordered a Dadant 20 frame extractor last week that was delivered yesterday and I am looking forward to setting it up this weekend. One of the factors for my purchasing the Dadant was because of the posts here concerning some of the plastic frames that don't fit well without modification to the basket. If you do have to make field modifications on the Maxant then it would be nice to have them state that in their literature. I have not used their extractors so I'm not sure which ones have that issue. On a non-related issue Maxant, your website info for your Model 900 Melter says it melts "Christallized" honey but i'm sure you meant to spell crystallized. Great website and I like my Maxant bottler.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its with the 3100 recent batch as we changed the design of the "ears" on the basket. Due to the fat pierco side bars, the tabs need to be trimmed back 1 inch (or opened up)on all 6 tabs, top and bottom. This doesnt affect anything when using wood frames.
We will make the revision on the next batch we make. 
Thanks for the heads up on the spelling, and enjoy your new Dadant extractor, its a nice unit.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody know what guage SAF Natura uses for the 9 and 18 frame extractors?

Ed


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

24


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, Jake. Did you per chance get an email from me?

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, been trying to get in touch with Jake/Maxant for the last two days via here and email but haven't heard from him except for the reply about the SAF gauge metal. Anybody heard from him?

So far, SAF is catching my eye. Has anyone used the 18-frame SAF? Impressions? I know the 9-frame is a pretty good one and would probably be all I would need for a while but while I'm making the investment I figure I might as well look at options a little bit. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

<chuckle> I found Jake...life had him kidnapped. 

Ed


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been very happy with my 20 frame Maxant.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Andrew, I checked your blog out. Am I correct in thinking that you currrently have eight 8-frame hives that you are working? I'm trying to get a grip on things. My mentor uses a SAF 9-frame and made a little over a ton of honey last year. He is retired and invests much of his time in his bees so he could work through the extraction process at his speed. I won't be retiring for (hopefully  ) quiet a while so my time will be limited. I think at the entry point for me at the time is the SAF 9-frame with a near choice of the SAF 18-frame. I've tried to find some kind of deal on a 20-frame Maxant but I haven't found anything yet...$500 difference between the SAF 18 frame and the Maxant 20 frame is a lot of George Washingtons!!!!  I've even thought of the idea of buying the 9-frame SAF and then as I grow I could either sell it and upgrade or either simply buy another one like it. That would give me two to work with while I'm extracting and would have a backup in case one went out of service. Just some thoughts.

One things for sure, I probably need to do something this week if I want to get it ordered in time for free delivery to the upcoming meeting in Montgomery. We'll see, I still have my mentor's SAF 9-frame that is available so maybe I'll chill out a while. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

BTW, for anybody stumbling upon this thread and not familiar...the SAF Natura brand is often listed as "Italian Extractor" at the bee keeping stores.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I called Brushy Mountain this afternoon and checked on the SAF extractors. I was told that the SAF 9 and 18 frame extractors are the same except for size. I was also told that the stainless steel extracting tanks are 22 gauge which is 20% thinner than 20 gauge. 22 gauge SS metal is roughly 65% thicker than the 26 gauge metal roofing I installed several years ago on my house...and that stuff if pretty tough!

Ed

I posted this earlier (duh, I guess that's why I'm editing it, eh? ). Anyhow, after doing a little more research (thanks indy) I found that the SAF states (I think) that they are actually more like between 25 and 26 gauge which makes the Maxants roughly 90% thicker (if I'm not *way* off base). Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong here!!!!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Intheswamp said:


> Andrew, I checked your blog out. Am I correct in thinking that you currrently have eight 8-frame hives that you are working?
> Ed


Thank you! I currently have exclusively 10 frame equipment and use shallows as honey supers. All together I have around 40 hives.

My first extractor was a four frame SAF and while it worked well at extracting honey (and I really liked the built in strainer and bottling tank), the extractor danced something fierce and I used to grip it in a bear hug while cranking it at the same time. I have since lent the extractor to a friend and I honestly hope I never see it again.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Ed,

If you have access to an extractor from your mentor then I suggest you take advantage of it and chill out this year...extractors will be available forever. Wait until you have saved enough money to buy the best quality available (Dadant or Maxant) and plan for expansion if that's where you're headed. I bought my Dadant 20 frame in 1989 and had to save a lot of "honey money" before I could afford it. But I have an appreciation for quality and I've never regretted it because it still looks and works as good as the day I bought it. The SAF stuff may get you by but there is a reason it sells for a lower price.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Andrew, your last sentence brought a audible chuckle to me...thanks, I need it. 

Forty hives...that gives me an idea of the type volume you're running through the 1400. This is my first year and have 3 hives. I've got plenty of room here at the house and some more property for an out yard at the swamp.  I'm hoping to work on increasing my colony count by several next year and would love to have eight to twelve hives going into next winter. My mentor peaked out at around 60 hives and I would like to work up into that range in a few years myself. I'm a newbee that's looking at a big investment whichever extractor I get and still having a LOT to learn about bees. I just want to buy once and be done with it.<sigh>

I'm just not sure...
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

SWM, somehow I missed your message earlier. Yes, you definitely get what you pay for. I may just do what you're suggesting and wait a while. Though it would be a hit in the wallet I could afford getting soemthing in the neighborhood of the Dadant 6/12...23 years of service...that's saying a lot for that Dadant!!! I'll keep that in mind.

I'm also trying to wrestle it out in my mind exactly how big I want to go...and whether a smaller extractor would be a bottleneck for the time I have for extracting. I know bigger is better, but it does come at a price.  I would go with the Masant 3100P but being as it's only a 6 *radial* frame extractor I'm a bit hesitant...if it was an 8 or 9 frame pure radial it would be a no-brainer. I'm also still a little concerned about the 3100's side-by-side frame holders...seems like fat combs could cause a problem, but several folks have said that it's not a problem. The 1400PL is $$$ more expensive and I don't know whether I would eventually utilize that much capacity or not. Ah well, it'll all work out....one way or the other. 

Take care,
Ed


----------

